# Prayers needed



## Dog Hunter (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't type much here, but spend a good deal of time reading and sending prayers up.  I need your prayers right now.  Don't want to go into details at this time, but life is tough right now and I need all the help I can get.  Thanks so much.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jun 2, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 2, 2011)

DH, praying for you ...........................................................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 2, 2011)

we dont need to know GOD does. Prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 2, 2011)

Prayers sent for help with your troubles.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 2, 2011)

You got it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 2, 2011)

Sometimes life just seems to fall in on us.
God's blessings to you during this time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2011)

May God Bless you and give you all the help you seek.


----------



## CAL (Jun 2, 2011)

Hold to ya Faith.The Lord knew about ya problem or problems before you did.Sending up for what ever your needs are.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 3, 2011)

Prayers sent that things start looking up for you


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent DH.  Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers from here. God bless.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## gyancey (Jun 6, 2011)

Remain faithful and continue to put your trust in God! He is working! You are in my prayers!


----------



## speedcop (Jun 7, 2011)

God knows your secret needs, we pray he will answer


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I had to turn this over to God, have faith that he will do what is right and give me peace.  And i know he will.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 15, 2011)

Praying that you find inner peace!


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  My ex wife decided to take a job in another town about 3 hrs away.  We had joint custody with 50/50 visitation.  She wanted to take the kids with her.  After going to court and waiting for over two weeks on a verdict, I was granted full custody.  It has been a very trying time.  God is Good.  Put your troubles in his hands.  Have faith.  Please pray that with time all involved can heal and find peace with this.  It is in the kid's best interest and they need to have support from both parents.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been in your shoes years ago, but she got the kids and moved 5 hours away.  I would not wish this situation on any of you, because it cost all of us.   Time has worked it out for me a bit, but I will regret it until I die.  One thing we did not do was to use the children as a weapon to hurt each other.  The kids are grown now and happily married with kids of their own.  My ex and I are and can be in each other's company without animosity, but there were some times when it wasn't easy!  Be good and kind when you can and try to be fair minded when you can.   Divorce is forever and will be a factor for the rest of forever, birthdays and holidays will be difficult.   We, my ex and I were blessed because the children love us both. I wish the best for you all.  If you need some one to talk with PM me.  God bless.


----------



## gtparts (Jul 28, 2011)

Dog Hunter said:


> Thanks everyone.  I had to turn this over to God, have faith that he will do what is right and give me peace.  And i know he will.



Amen. Prayers continue from this corner of Woody's.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 29, 2011)

pine nut said:


> One thing we did not do was to use the children as a weapon to hurt each other.  The kids are grown now and happily married with kids of their own.  My ex and I are and can be in each other's company without animosity, but there were some times when it wasn't easy!  Be good and kind when you can and try to be fair minded when you can.   Divorce is forever and will be a factor for the rest of forever, birthdays and holidays will be difficult.   We, my ex and I were blessed because the children love us both. I wish the best for you all.  If you need some one to talk with PM me.  God bless.


Very true words here.  We've agreed on this, now its time for it to heal and us be able to do it.  Thanks


----------



## Jasper (Jul 29, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, all of this sure took a bad turn since my last post.  She finally realized after 1 1/2 years that she didn't want to be divorced.  Too bad, I was done.  After almost 4 months since our court date, the Judge final signed the orders on Tuesday.  I've never seen something dragged out or hen pecked by someone who wanted something so bad in the beginning.  I've got fully custody of my kids, they are excelling in school, enjoying hunting and ball.  Life is Good.  Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## mclellandk (Nov 4, 2011)

Good for you. Best wishes for you and your kids.


----------

